
CBP Flew a Predator Drone over Minneapolis Amid George Floyd Protests - znpy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/krisholt/2020/05/29/cbp-predator-drone-minneapolis-george-floyd-aclu/
======
badRNG
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23352785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23352785)

~~~
znpy
ah, thanks! hadn't seen it.

